# Thème et onglets Safari noirs



## bricbroc (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis samedi, sur mon iPad1, le thème de safari (barre de navigation & onglets)  est passé de gris clair à noir plutôt fonçé.

Impossible de savoir d'où vient cette nouveauté 

J'ai été jeter un coup dil dans "système/safari" mais rien qui ressemble au paramétrage de ce fond d'écran.

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour revenir au gris clair, je prend


----------



## GoMufc (30 Juillet 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis samedi, sur mon iPad1, le thème de safari (barre de navigation & onglets)  est passé de gris clair à noir plutôt fonçé.
> 
> ...



Une chose de la sorte m'était également arrivé, ça venait de la navigation privée.

Regarde si cette option est activé dans tes paramètres, si elle l'est, désactive et regarde si cela change quelque chose.


----------



## bricbroc (30 Juillet 2012)

Oui, c'était ça 
Merci de ta réponse rapide et efficace


----------

